# Powermac G4 qui s'allume plus



## Unutilisateurcommebeacoup (20 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous 
J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un powermac G4 et d'un studio display mais le problème c'est que quand j'aissaie d'allumer le Mac il la diode qui s'allume et des que lâche le bouton il s'éteint et sans Mac pas de studio display 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2021)

Il te faut vérifier les tensions fournies par l'alim : +5V sur les fils rouges, +12V sur les jaunes, de mémoire +22V sur le blanc, et la masse sur les noirs. Je pense que le +5V ou le +12V ont un problème.


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2021)

J'ai le même avec les mêmes symptômes.
alim foutue…


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Septembre 2021)

Unutilisateurcommebeacoup a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un powermac G4 et d'un studio display mais le problème c'est que quand j'aissaie d'allumer le Mac il la diode qui s'allume et des que lâche le bouton il s'éteint et sans Mac pas de studio display
> 
> Merci d'avance


Soit changer l'alimentation... soit un adaptateur DVI/ADC :


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2001783073.htm
		



			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2029310095.htm
		

Pour le brancher sur un autre Mac en DVI...
(en cherchant bien, on trouve aussi des PowerMac ADC complet en état de marche dans les mêmes prix...)


----------



## Unutilisateurcommebeacoup (20 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

On peut pas mettre une alim de pc (genre atx) si oui la quelle 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2021)

Unutilisateurcommebeacoup a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> On peut pas mettre une alim de pc (genre atx) si oui la quelle
> 
> Merci d'avance



Si, on peut, je l'avais fait sur mon PM G4 "Fw 800" naguère, mais toujours plus d'ASD ou d'ACD*, et plus de Firewire "auto-alimenté", car les alims PC ne fournissent pas le 22 V nécessaire à l'alimentation de ces parties du Mac. En ce qui me concerne, l'ACD que j'avais m'avait été donné avec l'adaptateur ADC vers DVI, donc, ça ne me posait pas de problème, le seul disque Fw "auto-alimentable" que j'avais ayant une prise d'alimentation externe.

Autre problème : impossible de caser l'alimentation à l'intérieur du boîtier du Mac, ça cause trop de problèmes de refroidissement (c'est vrai que le mien était un bi-processeur à 1,42 Ghz, mais même avec un mono-processeur je ne tenterais pas le diable, le circuit de refroidissement des Mac étant largement plus élaboré que celui des  boîtiers PC, une alim de forme différente que celle d'origine, et donc placée ailleurs dans le boîtier, et y soufflant directement son air chaud (l'alim d'origine envoie son air chaud directement à l'extérieur du boîtier) le perturberait gravement.

(*) Apple Studio Display et Apple Cinema Display, et ADC = Apple Display Connector


----------



## Unutilisateurcommebeacoup (21 Septembre 2021)

Tu connais les modèles de l'alimentation ?

Voici la référence de la mienne


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2021)

Ah oui, le blanc, c'est +25V, pas +22V.

Non, je pourrais le trouver, mais vu qu'il ne se fait plus depuis longtemps, ça ne t'avancerait pas.


----------



## Unutilisateurcommebeacoup (12 Octobre 2021)

bonjour,

j'ai finalement vendu le powermac g4 et j'ai gardé l'écran et il marche !!! 
j'ai payé un adaptateur 12$ officiel sur Ebay (en vrai de l'état des état unis à Montréal c'est rapide) mais j'ai un petit soucis : lorsque que que je le connecte sur mon mbp 15 mi 2015 je trouve la luminosité assez faible et quand j'appuie sur le bouton luminosité il y a la petite diode blanche mais la luminosité ne bouge pas et dans préférence système je peut pas réglé la luminosité (voir photo) pour info je suis sous big sur 11.6

merci d'avance


----------



## dandu (14 Octobre 2021)

La gestion de la luminosité avait disparu avec Mountain Lion (enfin, dès Mavericks, du coup). Mais normalement ça démarre au max. Par contre, c'est clair que c'est des écrans avec luminisoté max hyper faible par rapport aux standards actuels


----------



## Unutilisateurcommebeacoup (6 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Désolé pour la réponse tardive mais j'ai finalement tout vendu pour une centaine de dollars


----------

